# Any Furs going to AWA?



## kyomana (Aug 31, 2008)

I was just wondering, cause I know I'm taking a few with me, and I didn't know who else might be there. :3 


If you are gonna be there I'd love to meet up with any of you guys. Nice to know other furs like anime too! :3


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2008)

When is it? Do they have a website? I may go....


----------



## kyomana (Aug 31, 2008)

http://awa-con.com 

they're in Atlanta, and it's from Sept. 19 to the 21st.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be at the zoo on the 20th...I'd have to see. I need a crapool to get to Atlanta seeing as my grandmother does not trust me driving there.


----------



## mukichan (Sep 4, 2008)

The only day I might be going is that 21st... Since I work that Friday and Saturday...

I dunno what I'd dress as, maybe Misa from DeathNote. But I don't feel like getting a blonde wig to cover up my black hair. =_=;


----------

